
Show HN: Reactpack – one command to build your React front end - ola
https://github.com/olahol/reactpack
======
tomtau
I wish we had something like this officially backed by the react team. In 30
minutes when a new standard approach comes out, this tool will become
obsolete.

~~~
nilliams
They are specifically working on it according to this React.js Conf talk [0].

There's also rwb from Pete Hunt [1].

EDIT: Removed comment about 'standard'. Ain't so bad anymore apparently.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RJf2jYzs8A#t=00h14m25s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RJf2jYzs8A#t=00h14m25s)

[1] [https://github.com/petehunt/rwb/](https://github.com/petehunt/rwb/)

~~~
clessg
> the most obnoxious style-guide of all

What do you mean? I've heard people say that a couple times but they never
really elaborated. Do people love their semicolons that much? Are people
offended that it's called "standard"? Or something else?

> They are specifically working on it according to this React.js Conf talk

This is very exciting. I prefer React over Vue, but one of the things I love
about Vue is vue-cli[0]. Something similar, if not better, for React, would be
greatly appreciated.

[0] [https://vuejs.org/2015/12/28/vue-cli/](https://vuejs.org/2015/12/28/vue-
cli/)

~~~
nilliams
Tbf I just looked over 'standard' and it's improved a ton since it initially
came out. Bar one minor rule, the only rule I still object to is the semicolon
one, which I'm obvs not going to get into a discussion about, because I value
my sanity. I'll edit my above comment if I still can :)

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
There also exists semistandard, just for you :)

~~~
Nullabillity
Which this tool doesn't integrate with...? Ultimately, that's always the
problem with these "get-started-quickly" tools.

------
ola
Just a small utility for people who are tired of remembering what babel
presets or Webpack loaders they need to build a relatively up to date React
project.

~~~
underwires
The diagram here shows a real talent for explaining complex processes in a way
that even a two year old could understand.

~~~
ola
Thank you :) I made it in gnome-paint, the shrubbery symbolizes okayish
development practices.

------
matthewtoast
Nice work! I've been looking for something like this.

I hope to see more tools in this vein emerge from the JavaScript ecosystem -
tools that aren't afraid to make some well-reasoned assumptions for the sake
of a more minimal interface. (It seems like every tool nowadays wants you to
put another dotfile or garbage.json at the root of your project.)

------
bahmutov
We use "bates"
[https://github.com/luiscarli/bates](https://github.com/luiscarli/bates) by
our own engineer

------
armandososa
I would love this only for the react stuff. More useful defaults, less
opinions. For example: please let me chose my own CSS workflow and please
don't force me to write javascript without semicolons like an animal :P.

Update: I just realised that you can bypass the linter and the postcss. I am
sorry OP, looks like I'm a lazy jackass.

------
smrtinsert
Finally, an opinionated build tool.

------
RomanPushkin
I've similar plugin for gulp [https://github.com/ro31337/gulp-react-
easy](https://github.com/ro31337/gulp-react-easy)

------
greenspot
react router missing

~~~
tracker1
likewise redux, redux thunks and wireup for router would probably be
beneficial as a starting point. Of course at that point, pretty much wandering
into starter project territory.

~~~
mst
Plus while redux is an excellent redux it's not everybody's cup of tea. (I
currently like both redux and mobx depending)

------
Untit1ed
That is an amazing logo.

------
kcaptcaer
I'm a bit confused - this didn't actually install a shell script that can be
run ?

~~~
alanh
It did, `reactpack` - look at the "scripts" section of package.json to see it
used

------
dakami
was that...like...a hundred megs for a web page?

~~~
Zikes
177 modules for a Hello World page? Is this satire?

~~~
untog
Sigh, that's an absurd way to measure. A "Hello world" is just that: a demo.
No-one is:

1) actually making Hello, World pages that will go anywhere near a user

2) Using React in Hello, World pages (which they don't make)

3) Using Reactpack to build the React-based Hello World pages they aren't
making

~~~
Zikes
It's not absurd because:

1) Whatever you're making, you're starting out with 177 modules minimum if you
use React + Reactpack.

2) See 1.

~~~
untog
But if you're using React you are creating a not-insignificant webapp and the
initial install time of 177 modules is totally irrelevant beyond that first
install. It doesn't have any reflection on the size of the client JS file
(webpack loaders, for example, only live on the dev machine).

Moreover, you can presumably globally install this, so it can cover every
React-based project you need to build.

What is an acceptable number of modules?

------
zxcvcxz
When I try to install it npm just hangs

command:

    
    
        npm i --save-dev reactpack
    

node version:

    
    
        v0.12.6
    

npm version

    
    
        2.11.2
    

uname -a

    
    
        Linux gentoo-1 4.4.0-22-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 22:03:46 UTC 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

~~~
untog
Those versions of npm and node are quite old - I imagine the minimum
requirements might be higher, though the project should have those outlined.

------
pitaj

        S  E  M  I  C  O  L  O  N  S
        E
        M
        I
        C
        O
        L
        O
        N
        S

------
wavelattice
These things are always funny to me. By the third or so release, it'll be just
as easy to write your own script than to learn how to use this.

